

Ask PG: What's your take on the Startup Visa Act 2010? - hermition

What is your very take on the Startup Visa Act?<p>And what's your outlook on the future of American economy 25 years from now in view of high-tech?<p>How much of an immediate and distant effect do you think the recent exit of some Chinese, Indian and European tech players have on Silicon Valley?<p>Do you think it still matters to be in SV with the new direction of the Web?<p>Will China really take over from America?<p>How easy or hard is it for an immigrant startup to positively change public policy toward taxes and insurance in U.S. states, especially California, if that is what its product is meant to do? Will Ycombinator typically provide funding and active support toward that engagement?
======
stulogy
I think you need to work on your paragraph tags. :-/

